# Performance spark plugs



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi guys its time to change my spark plugs and i was wondering what are the best performance spark plugs. I heard good things about the DENso iridium spark plugs are they any good does anyone have experience with them. Thanks for your replys. :dunno:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I had mine replaced to solve a misfire. Dealer used OEM NGK R's 4 pins. They work awesome. Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't BMW used specific spark plugs that are normally not found at Pep Boyz?


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Stock, Stock, Stock... OEM plugs from your local dealership. Designed to work with your car and not that expensive. All the other plugs seem to have given someone fits at one time or another. AFAIK, there is no horsepower in spark plugs...
JB


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Greco what was your milage when you first changed the spark plugs. I currently have 37000 miles and im thinking about changing everything, spark plugs, diff oil, transmission oil, etc. So you guys recommend using the oem spark plugs can you give me the name of the specific spark plugs that i should get. Thanks everyone for your replys.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I changed mine at 50K miles, after a series of misfires. They are made by NGK, they have the NGK stamp on them. They are pretty large and have 4 pins.


----------



## 540Greg (Nov 22, 2003)

*What do mean by "not that expensive"*



DSPTurtle said:


> Stock, Stock, Stock... OEM plugs from your local dealership. Designed to work with your car and not that expensive. All the other plugs seem to have given someone fits at one time or another. AFAIK, there is no horsepower in spark plugs...
> JB


I was at a bay area dealership and almost bought plugs. Thay wanted *$18.50 * per plug. I didn't buy them.

Greg S.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

$18.50 per plug??? Wow, you should have asked to have your picture taken with one of those plugs!!! I think I got all 8 of mine for around $36.
JB
PS This should be post number 100 for me... woo hoo


----------



## s500fun (Sep 30, 2003)

*enso iridium plaugs*

regap them as recommended and you will be the happiest person in the world. the Denso Iridiums cleaned up all of the the engine strrains in spark. acceleration is smoother and there is no more loading on top of loading power thanks ~Suman good luck its the way to go with any extra air or fuel changes ~


----------



## dave_in_VA (Feb 27, 2003)

You cant regap 4 electrode plugs.



s500fun said:


> regap them as recommended and you will be the happiest person in the world. the Denso Iridiums cleaned up all of the the engine strrains in spark. acceleration is smoother and there is no more loading on top of loading power thanks ~Suman good luck its the way to go with any extra air or fuel changes ~


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

So do you guys recommend the Densos or not.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> So do you guys recommend the Densos or not.


Only if you get a badge with them.

Snake oil. I will use OEM.


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> Only if you get a badge with them.
> 
> Snake oil. I will use OEM.


Hello, i put the bosch platnuim 4 plugs in my 98 540i, i have no problems with them so far at all, it has been around 5000 miles since they were put it, the denso plugs are good for performance, but do not last long at all, a couple thousand miles at most


----------

